

The Big Economic Story, and Why Obama Isn't Telling It - colinprince
http://www.marco.org/2061630574

======
colinprince
Reminds me of the partial rationality problem so eloquently laid out here:

<http://lesswrong.com/lw/3h/why_our_kind_cant_cooperate/>

